# [A - Un'Goro] Die Sturmreiter suchen!



## dude89 (8. Februar 2011)

Wie der Titel des Themas schon sagt suchen wir, die Sturmreiter auf dem Realm Un'Goro, neue Mitglieder.


Die Sturmreiter haben gemeinsam mit dem Start von Cataclysm auf Un'Goro komplett bei 0 begonnen. Wir sind eine Gilde, welche bunt gemischt aus alten Hasen, Neulingen, Vielspielern, Gelegenheitsspielern, PvP-Spielern, PvE-Spielern, vereinzelt sogar RP'lern, Erfolgsjägern, Perfektionisten, leidenschaftlichen Anglern und im-Dreck-Buddlern, Männlein, Weiblein (und irgendwas dazwischen *g* ) besteht. Mit einigem Stolz möchte ich behaupten, das wir dies alles nach ein paar Startschwierigkeiten sehr harmonisch unter einen großen Hut bekommen haben und das Soziale bei uns sehr groß geschrieben wird.

Aktuell haben wir die Gildenstufe 17 und ungefähr 45 mehr oder weniger aktive Spieler zwischen 16 und 60 Jahren. Wir haben eine gut gefüllte Gildenbank mit im Moment 7 Fächern, alle Haupt- und Nebenberufe intern vertreten und natürlich auch eine Homepage und ein TS bzw. Ventrilo.

Da unser Server vor kurzem erst von PvP in PvE umgewandelt wurde, woraufhin die ganzen PvP-Spieler wegtransferiert sind, kann man Un'Goro wohl als "neuen" Server bezeichnen. Das heißt, es werden im Moment noch sehr viele neue Gilden gegründet, die sich gegenseitig die Mitglieder abwerben und es ist für bestehende Gilden sehr schwierig, neue Mitglieder zu finden. Aus diesem Grund suchen auch wir auch hier nach neuen Mitgliedern. Vor allem fehlen uns - man mag es kaum glauben - in erster Linie DD´s. Vor allem Jäger, Magier, Paladine und Schamanen sind gern gesehen, wobei sich natürlich auch jede andere Klasse gern bewerben darf und herzlich aufgenommen wird ;-) Tanks und Heiler kann man ohnehin nie genug haben, um eine Gildengruppe für Raids und PvP auf die Beine zu stellen *g*

Mittlerweile werden bei uns auch schon die ersten Raids angegangen - und da haben wir auch keine Angst davor, mit einem vermeintlich schlechtem Setup an den Start zu gehen. Um hier etwas mehr Möglichkeiten zu haben bzw. auch baldmöglichst eine zweite Raidgruppe an den Start zu bringen suchen wir wie gesagt noch Verstärkung. Außerdem würden wir gern eine Gruppe für gewertete Schlachtfelder und open PvP auf die Beine stellen und gildenintern nach Tol Barad gehen, weil das sonst immer die Horde gewinnt 



Natürlich gibt es bei uns auch einige Aufnahmekriterien, die jeder Bewerber erfüllen sollte:

- ein gewisses Maß an Niveau
- eine gewisse geistige Reife
- ganz viel Humor ;-)
- die Fähigkeit zum Gemeinschaftsdenken
- die Bereitschaft, das Gildenforum und das TS zu nutzen (TS steht natürlich jedem frei, außerhalb der Raids)
- Toleranz gegenüber anderen Meinungen und Fehlern, wir sind doch alle nur Menschen :-)
- eine gesunde Portion Wahnsinn *g*


Super wäre auch, wenn ihr den Beruf des Alchis oder Kräuterkundlers ausübt, da wir momentan fieberhaft am Gildenkessel arbeiten.

Euer Char sollte bestenfalls schon Stufe 60 haben (damit das Loch zu den restlichen Mitgliedern nicht zu groß ist), wobei wir auch Neulingen sehr gern unter die Arme greifen, damit sie möglichst bald mit uns das Endgame genießen können.

Ihr solltet die Motivation mitbringen, auch mal länger an einem Boss zu sterben und mit euren Mitspielern geduldig sein, falls es nicht auf Anhieb läuft.




Falls es noch Fragen gibt, könnt ihr die gern in unserem Forum (dort können im öffentl. Bereich auch Gäste posten) oder ingame an einen der Offiziere (Lende, Kerrigan, Eriah, Agarhir) stellen.

Wir freuen uns auf deine aussagekräftige Bewerbung unter: *
http://www.sturmreit...ilden-welten.de*


----------



## dude89 (9. Februar 2011)

/push


----------



## dude89 (10. Februar 2011)

/push

Speziell werden im Moment noch 1 Tank, 2 Heiler und 3 DD's für einen Raid ab 20.30Uhr gesucht ;-)


----------



## dude89 (15. Februar 2011)

/push


----------



## dude89 (17. Februar 2011)

/push


----------



## dude89 (18. Februar 2011)

/push


----------



## dude89 (27. Februar 2011)

/push


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Februar 2011)

Ich würde dich darum bitten, auf die Push-Regeln zu achten. Danke.


----------



## dude89 (4. März 2011)

Wie soll man sich denn bitte an die Regeln halten, wenn alle anderen sich nicht daran halten und einen innerhalb von 10min von Seite 1 verdrängen ? Dann braucht man das Forum hier garnicht mehr nutzen und sucht am besten gleich woanders, das hat ja so keinen Sinn :/


----------

